# 2011 Couger



## ARROWHNTR (Dec 11, 2008)

Well after 9 years of putting in for a tag I finaly got to chase a lion with a bow in hand. We headed out sunday for what was to be the begining of a winter full of early mornings, and long days.
The morning started off pretty slow with no fresh tracks crossing the roads, so we laced up the boots and started hiking. After several miles of hiking and the only fresh track being a bear we cut a day old lion track. We dumped on it but the dogs got up in the dry stuff and while trying to work the track stumbled on a bobcat track and ended up catching it in a deep cave where we couldnt even see it.

As we pulled the dogs off the bobcat and were getting ready to start them back on the lion the other guys in our group called us to tell us they had cut a big fresh lion track right up the canyon from us.

We headed that way and dumped the dogs on the track, they took off like they were on fire and the race was on. They chased the cat hard and fast about 2 miles down the canyon and had him treed.

We got to the tree to find this Relly nice Tom, and even though it was our first day out I couldnt pass on him. One shot with the recurve and he was down. Unfortunatly he died in the river making for rough pictures!



















heres is a video of the shot too!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5duRIpN3 ... ata_player


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice work. Looks like a good time.


----------



## johnboy (Nov 22, 2011)

Well done , Your hounds? This is one thing i'd love to hear and see , Hounds working a lion scent
Will you get a full body mount of him
Patience rewarded


----------



## ARROWHNTR (Dec 11, 2008)

They are not mine they are a couple of my friends hounds! They are great dogs that spend a lot of time chasing lions! There is not to many things cooler then dumping hounds on a track and watching them work it's a lot of fun and very addicting. I am planing on doing a full body mount on this lion, he is a good one and may be the only one I ever get.


----------



## Sliverslinger (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats Arrowhnter! I shot my first cat last year with my bow as well! PM sent.
Sliverslinger


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

That's great! 8) May I ask what area?


----------



## ARROWHNTR (Dec 11, 2008)

I drew a wasatch west tag


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

ARROWHNTR,,,,,,You did very well!!,,,,,Congrtz!

I was in for Wasatch West as well with 9 Points,,,,,You got my tag :!:


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Congrats that's awesome. 8)


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

That's a great looking cat! Congrats!


----------

